# Unflippable water bowl?



## EricaWD (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi all, I know a water bowl is better for bunnies than a bottle, but my rabbit Cinder keeps knocking her bowl or throwing it over, dumping the water all over. I tried a bowl that sits in a hanger that attaches to a cage, but she just pulls it out and dumps it too. She likes dumping and throwing things  Do you have any ideas on a better bowl that she might not dump all the time? 

Thank you.


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 15, 2019)

Best bowls are a heavy ceramic bowl :3


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 15, 2019)

These bowls twist onto a clamp. No bunny could get them out. There are other brands. (I know the kind you mean that just sits inside a ring. The one pictured is different and won't have that problem.)



Here's the link for the one pictured above. I love these!!
https://www.petsmart.com/bird/bowls...ing-things-quick-lock-bird-crock-5082699.html

Here is one slightly different (different brand)
https://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/...es/all-living-things-plastic-crock-40888.html

The pics of the crock don't show how they work. I found the following video that someone made on these. You can get the idea in the first 2 minutes of the video. I would note that she shows one of the _solid_ gray bowls. I much prefer the clear or clear-colored ones that you can see through. Having them see-through makes it much, much easier to set them in the slot.


----------



## EricaWD (Jul 15, 2019)

Brilliant! Thank you both for the ideas, I will take a look at the pet store tonight.


----------



## SableSteel (Jul 15, 2019)

Those kind that blue eyes posted work brilliantly for stubborn rabbits. I have a couple myself
I mostly use either heavy ceramic dishes (I used to buy from dollar tree but I haven't seen them lately) or EZ Crocks
EZ Crocks also attach to the cage and are impossible to flip but I have had some problems with rabbits chewing through them (over the course of years that is. They're resilient but not indestructible). Either way, I use those more often than the kind blue eyes pictured simply because they're cheaper - they might not last as long (the plain ones last longer than colored ones) but they're not as much to replace. They're also a little bit simpler to fit on the cage - I keep losing the screws that hold the other kind on the cage.





EZ Crocks





Here's a couple links
https://www.kwcages.com/accessories/crocks/smart-crock.html (this kind of dish I also really like as well)
https://www.kwcages.com/accessories/crocks/quick-lock-crock.html (this site seems to have decent prices on this kind too)
https://www.kwcages.com/accessories/cups/e-z-crock.html (this is the EZ Crock)


----------



## John Wick (Jul 15, 2019)

The key with any of the clip-to-cage ones is that the clip/anchor spans more than just one bar. Some of them just clip onto a single bar, so although the clip is really strong, rabbits can still essentially fling water around by pulling and slingshotting the bowl essentially, like a ball tied to a pole. Stays on cage - check. Unspillable - not checked.

I second the heavy bowl recommendation!


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 15, 2019)

I used to use the twist on bowls in my dog kennels that Blue eyes recommended and they are awesome! Very easy to remove, clean and reinstall. Another option might be one of those large gravity water bowls that holds a half gallon or so of water. I'm not sure how much space you have but that might work?


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Jul 15, 2019)

I have always used either glass or ceramic bowls for my bunnies, especially when they are still very young. Once they get older or more used to it, they are usually better at not tipping it over...so annoying but cute LOL ❤❤

Pyrex or other heavy Tupperware is fine, and very easy to clean. Once they get older or used to drinking from such containers, perhaps they could graduate to a normal plastic container-- assuming the glass/ceramic one will be too small. 

Good luck


----------



## Mackenzie Salm (Jul 16, 2019)

I have always noticed it matters the rabbit. Some rabbits of mine prefer a waterbottle and some prefer a water bowl. But I would say ceramic and make some toys that she can play with. like get a paper roll close off the ends, put some of her favorite treats in it and makes holes in the sides. Some rabbits love it some don't care about it but it got one of my rabbits to stop flipping her ceramic bowl. I still don't know how she did it.


----------



## Nijn (Jul 17, 2019)

I use a huge heavy ceramic dog dish, like the biggest size you can get and I have it in a corner. They have never tipped it over since I got it and before it was always a swimming pool with them stupid tiny bowls.


----------

